# Transformers 3 Review.



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi folks. Well, its nearly upon us. The behemoth that's going to be Transformers 3..! And the first review is published over at Empire...

http://www.empireonline.com/reviews/review.asp?FID=136209

And Mark Kermode's podcast blog 'review' ...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/markkermode/

I look forward to a classic Kermode rant when the 5 Live show / podcast airs...

Form an orderly queue :lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I loved the 2nd Transformers movie.....thought it was better than the first one to be honest.

I never pay attention to these retard film critques....last time I paid attention to one i ended up walking out half way through as the film was **** (12 Monkeys)


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I always used to like barrys normans reviews anything he said was rubbish i woud go and see and love it lol


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I loved both of the Transformers films, but that does make them great movies. IMHO, the first one is actually a half decent six out of ten summer blockbuster, the second movie is just plain dreadful, and all the more entertaining for it 

Lets face it, these films all about gawping at the spectacle of over the top cgi eye candy action sequences and shifting toys, less so about plot and character development. Still fun for what they are tho!


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

They've missed 'Side' out of the title on the Empire film review...bunch of retards.

I'm sure they thought it was terrible, but you're right, it's going to be a great watch, and a real spectacle!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

first was average,second was terrible and by kermodes "3D" review the third looks like it could be worse or the same as the second.god awful trilogy of films imho.


----------



## ben16v (May 13, 2011)

cant wait! love these films - something mindless to have a few beers and waste a couple of hours - perfect


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

ben16v said:


> cant wait! love these films - something mindless to have a few beers and waste a couple of hours - perfect


+1..... shame about megan fox though :-(


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dixon75 said:


> +1..... shame about megan fox though :-(


+2 :wall:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

ben16v said:


> cant wait! love these films - something mindless to have a few beers and waste a couple of hours - perfect


Exactly....its make-believe not reality....these f**ktard reviewers dont seem to be able to work out whats real life and whats make believe!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh i remember buying every single one for my brother when they first hit these shores...have the original series boxed set on DVD somewhere...:lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i had to laugh at this snippet of a review from the Boston herald

'Is this Transformers better than the first two? That’s like saying cyanide is better than arsenic because it’ll kill you faster.'

'I can't decide if this movie is so spectacularly, breathtakingly dumb as to induce stupidity in anyone who watches, or so brutally brilliant that it disarms all reason. What's the difference?'


:lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I have literally just got home after seeing this with the mrs. All I can say is it's a frikking awesome film. Don't listen to these crack-smoking film reviews. 

100% action all the time great story and plot line. CGI is seriously some of the best I have ever seen!

Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

I've not watched yet..I have it on my HD..Will watch it tonight an see


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> Well I have literally just got home after seeing this with the mrs. All I can say is it's a frikking awesome film. Don't listen to these crack-smoking film reviews.
> 
> 100% action all the time great story and plot line. CGI is seriously some of the best I have ever seen!
> 
> Can't wait for the next one!


i thought of your post as i was listening to kermodes review :lol:
http://downloads.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/fivelive/kermode/kermode_20110701-1458b.mp3

absolute class.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

silverback said:


> i thought of your post as i was listening to kermodes review :lol:
> http://downloads.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/fivelive/kermode/kermode_20110701-1458b.mp3
> 
> absolute class.


That bloke is talking out of his ass mind you he is working for Radio 1 and thats the kind of S*1t I would expect from them...fact the average IQ of the R1 Team (yes all of them) is still in the low 30's they are trying to be intellectual but their lack of intelligence is massively obvious....
F**K TARDS the lot of them!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm off to see this in about an hour and I can't wait!! 

In my opinion the first two films were brilliant. Ok, so they're not exactly in depth, realistic or overly intelligent movies. But they are visually amazing, easy and fun to watch.

Plus any kid who grew up with Transformers on the TV will undoubtedly love seeing Optimus Prime transform for that first time!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> I'm off to see this in about an hour and I can't wait!!
> 
> In my opinion the first two films were brilliant. Ok, so they're not exactly in depth, realistic or overly intelligent movies. But they are visually amazing, easy and fun to watch.
> 
> Plus any kid who grew up with Transformers on the TV will undoubtedly love seeing Optimus Prime transform for that first time!


Exactly and this seems to be what these idiot critics are missing. It's a bit of fun not some pseudo intellectual nonce movie.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

But even michael bay an lebouef said the second was crap lol.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I watched the first on a flight to USA and really enjoyed it. I would say a good 7/10. The second was garbage. All CGI and no plot.


----------



## BOB.T (Jun 5, 2007)

I enjoyed one and two, I made the GF watch them both in the week knowing we'd be seeing three today.

I enjoyed the 3Dness, first proper film I've seen in 3D. Saw Jackass 3D...

Plot, Ok

CGI, amazing!!

However, I know it's make believe etc, hell it's all about alien robots! But!! Some of it is soooo far fetched it gets daft, by that I mean the things the humans do. In particular, the bit where they're in/on the office block, just cut the whole sequence, it's stupid!

That said, the mother, I so would!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Not bad, better than 2 before not much too it, not enough action for me still prefer the first original animation.
Liked the fact Nimoy got to voice as he did for Unicron in the animated.
As for 3D i dont bother anymore seen a few and does nothing for me 2D all the way...:lol:

Even the huge transformer fan that my son is says its better than the others..:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

james_death said:


> Not bad, better than 2 before not much too it, not enough action for me still prefer the first original animation.
> Liked the fact Nimoy got to voice as he did for Unicron in the animated.
> As for 3D i dont bother anymore seen a few and does nothing for me 2D all the way...:lol:
> 
> Even the huge transformer fan that my son is says its better than the others..:thumb:


thanks james.. people keep telling me its not as good as the first two... but none of them have actually seen it.. just going on some BS they read online or a magazine ect..


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I watched it last night and thought it was great.

They've managed to come up with a reasonably decent plot and as said visually it was stunning. I actually loved the first two movies and this one has a similar all be it slightly darker feel too it. Where the 2nd one was funny on and off throughout, the new movie has some funny bits but also some more serious parts. 

The only downsides to the movie from a geeky perspective are - 

1. They should have either kept Megan Fox's character or just not had an equivalent character. The new bird is as visually appealing but just doesn't tie in with the film convincingly as a character.

**** POSSIBLE SPOILER ****

2. No Hot Rod or Ultra Magnus!! I was so hoping some more of the old school characters would make an appearance. Maybe for a fourth movie? 

3. I can't see how there'd be a fourth movie unless they go really far out and bring in Unicron.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> Well I watched it last night and thought it was great.
> 
> They've managed to come up with a reasonably decent plot and as said visually it was stunning. I actually loved the first two movies and this one has a similar all be it slightly darker feel too it. Where the 2nd one was funny on and off throughout, the new movie has some funny bits but also some more serious parts.
> 
> ...


I was happy to see the little RC car robot again...funny as hell when he was humping Megan Fox's leg in the 2nd one....sad not to see the 2 little trev'ed up super-minis from the 2nd one....they were funny as you like with all their chat.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> 3. I can't see how there'd be a fourth movie unless they go really far out and bring in Unicron.


that would be awesome! as an old school fan i would like to see the old faces used more to be honest... i think that does ruin it a bit for me! but i am sure i will enjoy the new film regardless


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I thoroughly enjoyed Mark Kermode's mega rant review of Transformers 3. Right up there with the very best of his critical tirades, and playing up to the audience expectations beautifully. Devils advocate perhaps? I think not! 

Megan Fox: If you do not have the time (or the inclination) to listen to Mark K's vitriol about T3, Megan Fox was allegedly dismissed and replaced due to her public comparison of Michael Bay to Adolf Hitler, at the behest of producer Steven Spielberg no less.

--

Taste in movies (as in music) is such really subjective issue that a movie like this is always going to divide opinion, making the observations on here and in the press all that more interesting. One persons medicine etc 

Still haven't seen it as yet, but really hoping too view on the big screen, unfortunately commitments may compromise cinema attendance  I will definitely see it even if I have to resort to a DVD session!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> I was happy to see the little RC car robot again...funny as hell when he was humping Megan Fox's leg in the 2nd one....sad not to see the 2 little trev'ed up super-minis from the 2nd one....they were funny as you like with all their chat.


Yeah Wheelie was a cool character and plays a more significant role in this. He's also got a sidekick so I guess that takes comedy the place of Mud Flaps and Skids the two super-mini/ice cream truck characters. It was a shame they actually didn't include those two as they were funny although possibly left out because some people may have found them annoying.



big ben said:


> that would be awesome! as an old school fan i would like to see the old faces used more to be honest... i think that does ruin it a bit for me! but i am sure i will enjoy the new film regardless


Exactly as an old fan of the original series and movie, I'd love to see Unicron brought in to resurrenct Megatron as Galvatron.

That said Shockwave in this is absolutely brilliant, looks the nuts and plays a substantially destructive role in the movie. Also, Megatron looks awesome after getting a battering in the second movie.

I guess as a fan of the original I want to see more and more depth which you'd never get in a bit blockbuster version. Fingers crossed there's a 4th movie though.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

They could and should in this day and age do a prequel.
Just a full on robot slugfest... get in all the old gang.. but Arcee in she is a babe of a robot...:lol:
Ultra Magnus the Stallone of the autobots...:lol:
Kup, Scourge Hotrod as mentioned just so many.

They could do an alternate timeline done so well with the last Startrek Movie.

Stil waiting for the Movie of Isaac Asimov's Foundation...:thumb:

Looking forward to the Alien Prequel...:thumb:


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

I really enjoyed it the other night, alot better than the second, which i found abit tongue in cheek. Thankfully they didn't have the two super mini's in it this time. I don't know what it is but everytime you have the transformers music come on with optimus prime about to go to battle the hairs on the back of my neck stand up.....its awesome!!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

well i put my money where my mouth is (or should that be in bays wallet lol) and went to see it today.the CGI IS AWESOME,ABSOLUTELY AWESOME,the film itself,well it is what it is,average,the new megan fox is a visual treat (although those lips in 3d may be a bit to much to bare lol) but as she is only eye candy,she was never going to be jodie foster was she.to be fair,people are ripping that girl apart in the press but its shia lebeouf who is so cringe worthy its unbelievable,absolutely shockingly bad actor and i have yet to see him in a film where he is any good.

the whole film is just one massive visual treat and it will possibly rival "tron legacy" for being the best looking blu ray to own.im stunned to see turturo and malkovich in such a film and i have to say they lap it up with gusto.from the slow motion camera shots to the whole "USA USA" flag cheering ******** to the romantic angle which is so laughable i almost slid down my seat to see the two blocks of wood act in a reasonably "couplish"way.i mean,putting one bad actor (shia) in the same scene as malkovich was a bad enough move,but to put shia and rosie together was just hilarious.

the one true joy of this film is the CGI,forget michael bay,forget the human actors (i would bet my house that malkovich and turturo just got free license to do as the please) the star here is the robots.its just a shame the film is ruined by bays over the top all americanness,very long running time for what is basically a kids film and the truely shocking shia lebeouf.the other negatives are the stereotype robots,the angry jock robot etc (kermode did bring that up) but i did last the entire film.the same cant be said for the shocking second one which i switched off half way through.as a demonstartion of how good CGI can be its an absolute contender for an oscar,as a film its pretty poor.

MORE ROBOTS,LESS ACTORS AND CERTAINLY STOP TRYING TO MAKE THE ROBOTS FUNNY.THERE WORSE THAN ****ING JAR JAR BINKS.or if they are going to be funny,get someone funny to write the parts for them.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Good review 

Have to admit, that the main thing I'm drawn to in this movie is the whizz bang CGI, so on that score alone I will probably enjoy it for what it is. In the second movie, there was just too much to annoy on occasion to even allow the CGI pyrotechnics to satisfy, sounds like T3 is an improvement on that score! On balance, this film series is never going to be and thankfully is not trying to be an acting showcase. Just modern day Sci-Fi B Movie's where the alien / robot / effects are the main stars of the show, just showing what can be done in a bonfire night firework display ooohhhh-aaaahhhh kind of way, as each new spectacle is presented.

Interesting comments about Shia Le Bouffant. I don't have a major issue with him really as he and the rest of the cast are there to support the robot mayhem.

Glad John Tuturro is back, always superb, even when comedy hamming it up in T2. I didn't know John Malkovitch was in the cast. Brilliant! He must have a tax return to pay!

There's going to be a fourth I'm sure, as you can literally bank on it (kerching) due to the attendance figures...

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=31396


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i think the problem is that the new batman films have shown us that you can have brilliant effects and a great film from a comic book/cartoon.just because a film is laden with cgi doesnt mean it has to be dumbed down,lord of the rings was a great trilogy and was heavily cgi.the point im trying to make is,you can have your cake and eat it too.transformers films could be awesome,absolutely awesome,but under the grasp of michael bay there is no chance they will be anything more than cheap titillation and loud plot less scenes of destruction.

its just like the whole alien VS predator films.they could be brilliant,two of the greatest movie aliens ever created,how could it go wrong ? :lol: absolutely soul destroying what they have done to those brilliant aliens,instead of creating something brilliant they have turned it into a farce of a franchise.all cgi,no plot,no surprise,no tension no build up.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree about the Batman movies, Chris Nolan has set the bar very high for all future blockbuster superhero / fantasy movies indeed, in fact I'd go as far as to say he hasn't made a poor movie to date. As you state, same with the LOTR trilogy as well, CGI laden spectacle, but wholly involving to the point where the effects are there to support the characters and plot rather then just eye candy filler. 

Quite liked last years Predators as it had Robert Rodriguez and Nimród Antal at the helm. That was a return to form (to a point) for that movie series.

In terms of the Alien movies, it will be interesting to see if that superb Giger creation has any presence Ridley Scott's upcoming Prometheus?


----------

